# "Neuer" Verband gegründet



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Februar 2015)

Habe jetzt durch Zufall erfahren das es wohl einen weiteren "Verband" gibt.

www.dsav.eu


Die Ziele und Leitsätze lesen sich ja erstmal ganz gut und ich habe einige Bekannte die als Einzelpersonen schon Mitglied sind oder stark dazu tendieren Mitglied zu werden.
Auch weiß ich von einigen Vereinen die komplett "rüber machen" wollen.
Meistens sind es Personen und Vereine die sehr gut in der "Hegefischszene" aktiv sind.

Was haltet ihr von diesem "Verband"?


----------



## Sharpo (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Neuer" Verband gegründet*

:vik:

Guten Morgen.

#q|uhoh::q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Neuer" Verband gegründet*

Ebenfalls guten Morgen - was willst du mir (uns) mit deinem Beitrag sagen?


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Neuer" Verband gegründet*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295027

für unsere aufgeweckten Mitleser :q:q:q:vik:


----------

